# First Person Shooter (FPS) walk through?



## jaz86 (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok, my buddy has this crazy idea for a first person shooter style walk through haunt. Would be a zombie or alien theme, up in the air at this point. I think the concept is cool, but the excecution presents some problems. Has anyone done anything like this? Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## WingThing (Nov 14, 2014)

I did know of one person that had tried this. (Don't know how well it worked or if they did it at all) They used light censers for the props and made their guns using mini flash lights with the trigger turning on the light at half stroke. So the light didn't stay lit. If using actors you could try lazer tag. Good luck. I'll try to find more info it's on another hard drive.


----------



## WingThing (Nov 14, 2014)

They ended up using silly string. I guess it was the cost that made them change. Small home haunt.


----------



## Xander_gusev (Jan 5, 2015)

Howl o scream Tampa Bay did something like that, I thought it was a good idea, however it was not executed properly.


----------



## Psychotel (Jan 19, 2015)

There was an attraction called Alien Wars in the UK that used guns which set of sensors around the attraction. There's plenty of videos and documentary's on Youtube from the news etc that show it in more detail.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

you might find this article interesting

Infrared Shooting Arcade
"Light up" these targets and knock them down with IR LED guns

http://makezine.com/projects/make-43/infrared-shooting-arcade/


----------

